# Updating Apache, MySql and PHP



## xelian (Mar 16, 2010)

Well first I would like to say that I have no experience with BSD or Linux or anything else rather than Windows. Due to certain circumstances I now have to update the Apache, MySQL and PHP on a FreeBSD server (actually only the MySQL is critical). If someone can help me do that I would be grateful. I've found some solutions about doing a clean install but none about updating.

P.S Sorry if i post on the wrong section or if I ask too dumb a question.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 16, 2010)

What versions are you using right now, and which versions do you plan to upgrade to?


----------



## xelian (Mar 16, 2010)

The apache is 1.3.37. MySQL is 3.23.59. I need to update the MySQL to anything higher than 4.1.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never used anything older than MySQL 5.0, so I have no idea how the upgrade will go.

With Apache, most of the configuration settings should be similar. However, the best thing to do is probably rewrite the configuration instead of using the old one. Keep a copy of the 1.3 config, and compare it with the 2.2 config.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> With Apache, most of the configuration settings should be similar. However, the best thing to do is probably rewrite the configuration instead of using the old one. Keep a copy of the 1.3 config, and compare it with the 2.2 config.



The OP will need to reconfigure anyway. The Apache 1.3 config is stored in /usr/local/etc/apache/ and the Apache 2.2 config is in /usr/local/etc/apache22/.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2010)

And the apache22 config is modular (not mandatory, though).


----------



## anomie (Mar 16, 2010)

You don't mention which versions of Apache web server and PHP you need to upgrade to. I'd point out that www/apache13 is still supported for security fixes. 

You may want to focus your efforts on MySQL, which will probably have a couple nasty gotchas. Review their project page / appropriate version documentation carefully. (And _take backups_ first.) 

As for upgrading the ports: 4.5 Using the Ports Collection


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 17, 2010)

anomie said:
			
		

> I'd point out that www/apache13 is still supported for security fixes.



Apache 1.3.42 is the last release for the 1.3 branch, so it's probably time to upgrade .


----------



## anomie (Mar 18, 2010)

The smart, long-term approach is definitely to upgrade to 2.2, if possible. And you might be right about 1.3.42 being the final release, but if an insidious enough security hole presents itself, I would imagine they will patch it still. 

I just wanted to mention it because OP sounded a little unsteady / unsure. In this case (IMO), he should focus on getting MySQL upgraded. Everything else could be treated as an afterthought.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

anomie said:
			
		

> And you might be right about 1.3.42 being the final release, but if an insidious enough security hole presents itself, I would imagine they will patch it still.


Err. No, end-of-life means just that, end of life. No patches, no nothing. It dies. 

Having said that, since the source code is available someone could patch the hole and make that patch available. However, it will be an unsupported patch and any problems with it is entirely up to that individual to support.

Unless you have some insanely complex apache config porting it to 2.2.x shouldn't be too much work. I'm betting the mysql upgrade will be a lot trickier


----------



## anomie (Mar 19, 2010)

The release page I pointed to does say: 


> There will be no more full releases of Apache HTTP Server 1.3. However, critical security updates may be made available from the following website:
> 
> http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/patches/



To clarify my position a little, I'm not arguing that OP should not upgrade Apache web server ever. I just think it could stand to wait until (what I think will be) the painful upgrading of MySQL is complete and stable.


----------

